# It's not right when a cop gets beat by another cop



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So Doug has been a busy man these last few days, it seems I was also on his list of vic's and I was hit with an awesome selection of sticks. The 6000 maddi is one of my all time favs and those La flors are an old favorite of mine.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Put the cuffs on that malo chino will ya


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Desention in the ranks usually is NOT a good thing, but this is an exception! Nice hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Hit!!!


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome hit


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice hit Looks like Doug is dishing out some pain management.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Those look mighty tasty. NICE HIT!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

awesome! Enjoy for sure!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Enjoy those. They look very tasty.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That Brazilia looks tasty. Nice, dark, and box pressed.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Cop on cop crime - the end is near!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweeeeet


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

That is LAPD for you. Once he starts hitting he gets into a frenzy


(double checking Kevlar)


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice one Doug!!!another target hit!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I think you need to report him to your precinct Joe---Very nice Beat Down--well deserved I'm sure!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Cop on cop action??? Joe, are you sure you don't work the East Village Sector? LOL!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great hit


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

cop on cop crime, that's worse than black on black crime.

p.s. i'm black so it's ok that i said that


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

It's kind of fun seeing cops knock the crap out of each other...nice hit!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is an awesome blast there!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

A cop usings sticks for a beat down?
nnnnnnoooooooo. it never happens


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

So much for the Code....


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

BOOOOOM! Looks good mate!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

If you're gonna use sticks to beat down someone, great choices.


----------

